# The Altus Tank by Guo (THE FUTURE IS HERE)



## VapeSnow

ALTUS COIL-LESS ATOMIZER TANK BY GUO

The Altus Tank by Guo brings clarity to your flavor, efficiency to your setup, and a sigh of relief to your wallet. Imagine never buy or rebuilding another coil head 

The Altus Tank has arrived. Welcome to the future. This is a technology demonstration release, once this first batch sells out, the second round release date is still undetermined.

The tank atomizer has finally transcended replacement coil heads and now requires nothing more than a 22.5mm x 22.5mm square of cotton.

Using a cutting-edge silicon valley material that was developed over two years, this tank has a CVU chip, or center vaping unit, that has been granted over a dozen patents in the United States and lasts for years.

This is the cutting edge. It is also a durable and reliable product, with a one-year warranty from the manufacturer.

This material was designed for use in vaping, and is an advanced solid state heater. The CVU is safer than any wire, and within operating temperature it will run forever. The CVU is non-metallic and non-toxic, with a purer and cleaner flavor delivery than any wire currently on the market. There is no need to dry burn it, and dry burning it voids the warranty.

In essence, The CVU chip is the coil head. With far more surface area than a coil, it was engineered to heat up in a perfectly balanced way, unlike regular coils which heat up inside out, and over time, heat less of the perimeter of the coil, and more of the center. This CVU chip lasts for years.

Juice consumption will surprise you. The tank will not drain juice like super-sub ohm tanks such as the TFV4 or Mutank. The Altus tank sips juice economically and efficiently, and still provides great flavor and vapor production.

The surface of the CVU does not oxidize under 1832 degrees Fahrenheit. It can be used with temperature control functionality at up to 200 watts, and 480 Fahrenheit. It will also undoubtedly work on any regulated mod, with or without temperature control, from 25 to 75 watts.

The CVU unit has a resistance reading of approximately 0.5 ohms when it is room temperature. The terminals are gold-plated. As the CVU is heated, the resistance reading will climb up. This occurs during use and is normal. When you set your mod back down, the juice cools down the chip and the reading returns to approximate 0.5 ohms.

An instruction manual with easy to read, clear instructions with images is included. Each order also includes one Altus coil-less atomizer, replacement o-rings and cotton squares. CVU made in the United States.

Altus Tank by Guo Features Include:

CVU is designed, engineered and made in the United States
Lasts years, no more pre-built coils or rebuilding coils
22mm diameter tank
Gold-plated terminal contacts on CVU
Gold-plated engraved CVU
AFC with tremendous airflow
25-75 watt range in non-temp control mode
300 – 480 F in temp control mode
Pyrex tank section
One year limited warranty from manufacturer
Non-toxic
Non-metallic
Safe at high temperatures
Temperature control ready
Never buy another coil head again
Pure, clean flavor
Perfectly balanced wick heating, every time

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## hands

mmmm this looks promising

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nimatek

Have you tested it? This sounds very very interesting! Cost of the tank? And in the words of batman, does it come in black? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Tank retails for $119,99.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands

I see many many Dorras going his way soon.
It looks like a step forward for vaping, looking forward to some reviews.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## foGGyrEader

VapeSnow said:


> Tank retails for $119,99.


 
$119.99?


----------



## Nimatek

hands said:


> I see many many Dorras going his way soon.
> It looks like a step forward for vaping, looking forward to some reviews.


I agree, pricey but if it just needs wicking to run for a year or so and the flavour is good, I might be tempted to give it a try. 

Will be interesting to see what new drippers and tanks come from this tech. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anwar

https://originvape.com/product/altus-tank-atomizer-by-guo/

Looks good to me



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I may wait to see what some of the reviewers say before diving in... I rember ceramic donut coils were the best thing since sliced bread...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nimatek

I have a feeling it may lead to something but will have to wait and see. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Christos

My experience when people say it's cutting edge it's actually bleeding edge.
I'd rather wait until a v2 is released but that said I would love to try it. 

Looks extremely promising.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vaporbud77

Good find but it seems to good to be true. I hope I'm wrong

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ernest

Oh the technology! But it's still just a heating element. I guess we will still see a lot of different heating elements on the market getting smaller and more efficient. I like building coils and a years supply of wire will still be cheaper than one of those CVU chips, so for now I am happy, but always willing to try something new. If it enhances the flavour it will be nice, but I think it's still to inefficient for a dripper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

I predict that the next B.S. propaganda catch word is going to be *Silicosis, *why do I say that? ...well theres already some whispering that the CVU(central vaping unit) is a silicon nitride(Si3n4) ceramic wafer as using in the microchip industry.

...and vapers are gonna be like _"yeah dude, its also in the cpu of your pc getting heated up to 73 deg C under the heatsink and you dont have silicosis do you?"_

Hey lets start a competition, I bet a 2nd hand half used bottle of 2mg Papa Smurf that mainstream media starts harping on the word silicosis every time the Altus tank is mentioned as ground breaking tech, *by no later than 30 July 2016*.
First one to dibs gets the bottle if it doesnt happen by said date.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @VapeSnow 
I would love to try this right away - but probably will just wait till you buy it and then i can buy from you when you hit the classifieds - lol

It does sound very interesting and appealing

I notice they make several BOLD claims in the writeup. Would love to see if those claims hold up with inependent reviewers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

blujeenz said:


> I predict that the next B.S. propaganda catch word is going to be *Silicosis, *why do I say that? ...well theres already some whispering that the CVU(central vaping unit) is a silicon nitride(Si3n4) ceramic wafer as using in the microchip industry.
> 
> ...and vapers are gonna be like _"yeah dude, its also in the cpu of your pc getting heated up to 73 deg C under the heatsink and you dont have silicosis do you?"_
> 
> Hey lets start a competition, I bet a 2nd hand half used bottle of 2mg Papa Smurf that mainstream media starts harping on the word silicosis every time the Altus tank is mentioned as ground breaking tech, *by no later than 30 July 2016*.
> First one to dibs gets the bottle if it doesnt happen by said date.


Cheap skate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @VapeSnow
> I would love to try this right away - but probably will just wait till you buy it and then i can buy from you when you hit the classifieds - lol
> 
> It does sound very interesting and appealing
> 
> I notice they make several BOLD claims in the writeup. Would love to see if those claims hold up with inependent reviewers.


I will not be purchasing this tank as this technology is still in the early stages but I'm so excited to see that vaping is taking a turn in the right direction. From here on out i see big changes in the Vaping industry. This is going to be awesome when all the bugs is fixed and working like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos

This is a definite innovation. Even if it's not the end result I'll still purchase it. Innovating breeds innovation. 
I knoe some people are saying it's expensive but these developers are relying on our take up. 
This in turn allows innovators to innovate. 
Even if it's crap it's a step in the right direction IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

blujeenz said:


> I predict that the next B.S. propaganda catch word is going to be *Silicosis, *why do I say that? ...well theres already some whispering that the CVU(central vaping unit) is a silicon nitride(Si3n4) ceramic wafer as using in the microchip industry.
> 
> ...and vapers are gonna be like _"yeah dude, its also in the cpu of your pc getting heated up to 73 deg C under the heatsink and you dont have silicosis do you?"_
> 
> Hey lets start a competition, I bet a 2nd hand half used bottle of 2mg Papa Smurf that mainstream media starts harping on the word silicosis every time the Altus tank is mentioned as ground breaking tech, *by no later than 30 July 2016*.
> First one to dibs gets the bottle if it doesnt happen by said date.


Dibs!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine

I agree with the Rob. Sounds nice. But there will always be something bigger, better and more innovative in technology as it evolves. Sounds interesting though. Perhaps it may take the fun out of building our own coils, who knows which direction vaping will go?

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

Dubz said:


>



bring on the dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

VapeSnow said:


> Tank retails for $119,99.


There's a cloner in China rubbing his hands together.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kimbo

Come Fastech do your magic


----------



## Rooigevaar

Anyone remember the coil less induction heating mod that was trying to get funded a while back, was a nice wood looking mod... wonder what ever happened to that idea, seemed like it had potential.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

"There's always a bigger fish" - Qui-Gon Jin - Star Wars: The Phantom Menace

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Rooigevaar said:


> Anyone remember the coil less induction heating mod that was trying to get funded a while back, was a nice wood looking mod... wonder what ever happened to that idea, seemed like it had potential.



I remember that one. Also wondered what happened to it. Maybe they didn't get the funding they wanted, or, it was a hoax just to make money...you'll never know.


----------



## Nightwalker

OK I'll take one. 
@KieranD hook us up, we wanna buy


----------



## Rob Fisher

More on the Altus...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> More on the Altus...




Data low. Key notes?


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Not to be an self proclaimed engineer or anything,but in rip's vid about vaping donuts, the ceramic rings were used as heating elements. is this not of the same technology? #justsaying


----------



## Nightwalker

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Not to be an self proclaimed engineer or anything,but in rip's vid about vaping donuts, the ceramic rings were used as heating elements. is this not of the same technology? #justsaying


I kinda thought about it too. But there has to be "something" different as they say patent pending


----------



## Johanvdmrw



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## acorn

Johanvdmrw said:


>



Sums it up perfectly, made my day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw

And then I saw the price...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn

Johanvdmrw said:


> And then I saw the price...........




Bit off topic but interesting @Johanvdmrw 

If a picture is worth a thousand words...
Video industry standard at 24 fps (Frames per second or " pictures per second")
Then your last video clip is worth approximately 16 800 words (Approx 7 seconds)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz

Johanvdmrw said:


> And then I saw the price...........



To put that price into perspective.. imagine how much a razor blade would cost if it was ceramic and lasted for a year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar

*Live Look - The ALTUS Coil-Less Atomizer by GUO - VapnFagan Reviews *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

First live attempt verdict, flavour is good, vapour is very little @ 5o Watts.
Better vapour @75 watts...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Rightio, so when is it coming to SA? I see international shops have it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Based on the reviews I doubt any vendor is gonna bring these in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Rob Fisher said:


> Based on the reviews I doubt any vendor is gonna bring these in.


Dangit. I was looking at sites that had them and didn't see bad reviews. Time to Google more


----------



## wazarmoto

Not just the reviews. The price. And the tech behind the coil itself. Still too new to give a verdict IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

We have to give props for taking a gaint leap to innovate. Its not easy making a descision to go for such new tech.

There hasnt been any massive breakthroughs with these types of attys so it balsy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mogwai79

VapeSnow said:


> ALTUS COIL-LESS ATOMIZER TANK BY GUO
> 
> The Altus Tank by Guo brings clarity to your flavor, efficiency to your setup, and a sigh of relief to your wallet. Imagine never buy or rebuilding another coil head
> 
> The Altus Tank has arrived. Welcome to the future. This is a technology demonstration release, once this first batch sells out, the second round release date is still undetermined.
> 
> The tank atomizer has finally transcended replacement coil heads and now requires nothing more than a 22.5mm x 22.5mm square of cotton.
> 
> Using a cutting-edge silicon valley material that was developed over two years, this tank has a CVU chip, or center vaping unit, that has been granted over a dozen patents in the United States and lasts for years.
> 
> This is the cutting edge. It is also a durable and reliable product, with a one-year warranty from the manufacturer.
> 
> This material was designed for use in vaping, and is an advanced solid state heater. The CVU is safer than any wire, and within operating temperature it will run forever. The CVU is non-metallic and non-toxic, with a purer and cleaner flavor delivery than any wire currently on the market. There is no need to dry burn it, and dry burning it voids the warranty.
> 
> In essence, The CVU chip is the coil head. With far more surface area than a coil, it was engineered to heat up in a perfectly balanced way, unlike regular coils which heat up inside out, and over time, heat less of the perimeter of the coil, and more of the center. This CVU chip lasts for years.
> 
> Juice consumption will surprise you. The tank will not drain juice like super-sub ohm tanks such as the TFV4 or Mutank. The Altus tank sips juice economically and efficiently, and still provides great flavor and vapor production.
> 
> The surface of the CVU does not oxidize under 1832 degrees Fahrenheit. It can be used with temperature control functionality at up to 200 watts, and 480 Fahrenheit. It will also undoubtedly work on any regulated mod, with or without temperature control, from 25 to 75 watts.
> 
> The CVU unit has a resistance reading of approximately 0.5 ohms when it is room temperature. The terminals are gold-plated. As the CVU is heated, the resistance reading will climb up. This occurs during use and is normal. When you set your mod back down, the juice cools down the chip and the reading returns to approximate 0.5 ohms.
> 
> An instruction manual with easy to read, clear instructions with images is included. Each order also includes one Altus coil-less atomizer, replacement o-rings and cotton squares. CVU made in the United States.
> 
> Altus Tank by Guo Features Include:
> 
> CVU is designed, engineered and made in the United States
> Lasts years, no more pre-built coils or rebuilding coils
> 22mm diameter tank
> Gold-plated terminal contacts on CVU
> Gold-plated engraved CVU
> AFC with tremendous airflow
> 25-75 watt range in non-temp control mode
> 300 – 480 F in temp control mode
> Pyrex tank section
> One year limited warranty from manufacturer
> Non-toxic
> Non-metallic
> Safe at high temperatures
> Temperature control ready
> Never buy another coil head again
> Pure, clean flavor
> Perfectly balanced wick heating, every time


----------



## WARMACHINE

Wonder when we will see this hit our shores, and will vapers buy it ? It has quite a hefty price tag


----------



## Nightwalker

WARMACHINE said:


> Wonder when we will see this hit our shores, and will vapers buy it ? It has quite a hefty price tag


Dolphin is here. A safer bet.


----------

